# Lost Seiko Battery



## djk2450 (Jul 4, 2006)

this is my first post, so please bear with me. i purchased a seiko battery at mal-wart, it didn't fit and the lady chunked the old battery( yes, my leg is sore from kicking my cheap b*tt! ). it is a 5Y23A unadj movement. a 370 is too large. is there a site that has the battery sizes for seiko movements? thanks in advance for any replies. Peace and God bless.

POW/MIA.......never forget, never again!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

I think that it's

SR920SW or V371

Mike


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

The moral of the story, IMHO:

Never trust a watch you value to Walmart. They can handle battery replacement on the models they sell that have prybacks. For all else, they seem out of their element.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi,

370/371 have the sama size, Highdrain and lowdrain othervice same battery.

(Energizer have a multidrain cell called 370/71)

Here you can see the size and other technical information ->

http://www.energizer.com/products/pdf/Watc...cementGuide.pdf

~jacob


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Battery List:

http://home.planet.nl/~kamp2527/files/varta_batt_list.pdf

How to fit Battery:

http://www.geocities.com/watch_crazy/battery/battery.htm

Mike


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Wow, thank you, two great sites there, Carolyn had given up trying to get new batteries for her old Seiko, now she is sorted.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Wow, thank you, two great sites there, Carolyn had given up trying to get new batteries for her old Seiko, now she is sorted.


Well we do have to share when we find a useful resource... I got P'd off with paying Â£4+ a time to have a battery changed!










Mike


----------

